# Picked up a craftsman 6 x 48 belt sander at a garage sale



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I was at a garage estate sale today and found this sander. I asked what do you have to have for it and mentioned the motor is missing. She said I didn't know that, I tell you what you can have it. 
I thanked her and gave her $5. anyway and went on my way.

In checking it over it seems to worth puttering with. I will have to build a stand for it and get a motor. 
I went on line to see what I could find out the model # is 113 225931. I found a manual for it but it says nothing about the size (hp)of the motor. All it says it is the motor is 3450 rpm. 
So my question is what size motor do you think I should use?

Here is the link I found the info.
http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/craftsman/113225931.html


----------



## pingj (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the same model, but there is no HP rating on the motor. By the size of the motor I would guess no bigger than a 1/4 HP.

Since you have the sears model number can't you just order the replacement motor from sears? Or at least get the info from it


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not so!*

A 1/4 HP motor is totally inadequate. Mine on the very same machine is 1 HP totally enclosed, and it runs at 1725 RPM, probably a 5 " drive pulley. You can slow/stall the belt easily with any less HP. Use a dust collector for wood or metal. I use mine often for sharpening and grinding, since it makes a flat surface. I've had to replace the shaft bearings, but they are a common size, no need for Craftsman parts.  bill


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Well I really didn't want to buy a motor I have a few laying around mostly 1/3 hp and 1/2 hp. But it just seems like that is a lot of belt to turn for a small motor.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Newer model*

This one has a 1 1/2HP motor!!
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922606000P :thumbsup: bill


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I figured it would have to be at least 1 hp. The manual says the pulley is 2 inch on the stock motor.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*RPM's*

A 2" pulley on a 3450 motor will give the same speed as a 4" pulley on a 1725 motor. I guessed at the 5" on mine, it may well be 4", I donno?:blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Try the highest HP motor you have with a small step pulley, and see how it does.












 









.


----------

